
Google Launches Cloud Datalab - espeed
http://techcrunch.com/2015/10/13/google-launches-cloud-datalab-an-interactive-tool-for-exploring-and-visualizing-data/
======
xnx
Has anyone been able to get this to work? The deploy keeps failing for me.

